# 10 speed shimano Wheelset



## nellsbellzz (25 Jul 2018)

looking to up grade wheels on my sl4 Tarmac not bothered if ali or Carbon want 10 speed shimano what have people got 
Cheers nellsbellzz


----------



## Kernow_T (25 Jul 2018)

PMd you a cpl good options


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mavic-cosmic-aero-exailth-wheels.237559/

Too much?


----------



## nellsbellzz (25 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mavic-cosmic-aero-exailth-wheels.237559/
> 
> Too much?


Oh yes


----------



## nellsbellzz (25 Jul 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> PMd you a cpl good options


Cheers


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2018)

nellsbellzz said:


> Oh yes


Might want to specify budget? And what you're upgrading from...and why


----------



## nellsbellzz (25 Jul 2018)

Got axis 2 at the moment no real budget just lighter Wheelset
Probably around 300 350


----------



## Kernow_T (25 Jul 2018)

nellsbellzz said:


> Got axis 2 at the moment no real budget just lighter Wheelset
> Probably around 300 350


Take the Victory 30s - 1530g


----------



## Polocini (26 Jul 2018)

I have two sets of dt swiss r23 spline wheels and will throw in some conti gp4000s II tyres & tubes as well. They run straight, are in excellent condition and have the skewers with them. Cheapest I can find them online was £339 at merlin. £170 each collected from Manchester or add the cost of postage.

These are a good upgrade from the axis. Roughly 400g or so weight saving and have wider rims to work with the fashion for wider tyres. 

Pics here: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmj7yRwf

https://www.merlincycles.com/dt-swiss-r23-spline-road-wheels-90697.html

Cheers
AL

Weight: Approx. Front 700g – Rear 905g
Tyre Type: Clincher – TL Ready
Speed: 10/11 Speed
Rim Material: Aluminium
Rim Width: Outer 23mm – Inner 18mm
Spokes: DT new aero comp – DT Pro lock nipples
Lacing: Radial 2-cross
Tubeless ready – Supplied with tubeless valves
Braking surface: Aluminium rim


----------



## coco69 (6 Aug 2018)

Selling my Chinese carbon clinchers 60mm with as new tyres


----------



## nellsbellzz (7 Aug 2018)

Price please


----------

